# A new breed of 'Toilet Attendants' in club/bar toilets



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

My apologies for anybody who finds this slightly racist, but what the fuck is going on with this country! It was bad enough that this started off in the occasional place, but why is it that every decent bar/club in Bristol now seems to allow a fucking immigrant to pimp a squirt of soap and a spray of fake aftershave in the bogs! :x

All I wanna do is have a piss, wash my hands and leave. I DO NOT want to be subjected to some guy who doesn't speak a word of English trying to give me a 'paper towel' to dry my hands and then contaminate me with some fake D&G or the like.

When you refuse, he then looks at you with his empty saucer for â€˜tipsâ€™ as if you have just murdered his parents!

According to the woman i was out with last night, it would appear to be the same in ladies loo's as well.

Is it like this in other parts of the country? :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, and in Dundee of all the most unlikely places!

Actually found it quite amusing - and harmless. Also does a "shoe shine" after you've p****d all over your shoes 

Dave


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

100% agree Kev - Fucking annoying :x


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

'Freshen up for the ladies'.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Is it K.M.P or B.M.P. :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hardly a racist post Mark. Quite valid if you ask me.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Is it K.M.P or B.M.P.


B.M.P ? What's that then ?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> B.M.P ? What's that then ?


I assumed he meant BNP - could be wrong though, hairdressers are notoriously bad spellers. :wink: Beats per minute perhaps?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > B.M.P ? What's that then ?
> ...


Isn't BMP a Microsoft Windows file extension for a Bitmap Image? :roll:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> My apologies for anybody who finds this slightly racist, but what the fuck is going on with this country! It was bad enough that this started off in the occasional place, but why is it that every decent bar/club in Bristol now seems to allow a fucking immigrant to pimp a squirt of soap and a spray of fake aftershave in the bogs! :x
> 
> All I wanna do is have a piss, wash my hands and leave. I DO NOT want to be subjected to some guy who doesn't speak a word of English trying to give me a 'paper towel' to dry my hands and then contaminate me with some fake D&G or the like.
> 
> ...


You guys need to keep up ,i thought i had spotted a rare mistake by Kev,it was only one letter but it makes all the difference,never mind i am going to Pimp up my soap


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> My apologies for anybody who finds this slightly racist, but what the fuck is going on with this country! It was bad enough that this started off in the occasional place, but why is it that every decent bar/club in Bristol now seems to allow a fucking immigrant to pimp a squirt of soap and a spray of fake aftershave in the bogs! :x
> 
> All I wanna do is have a piss, wash my hands and leave. I DO NOT want to be subjected to some guy who doesn't speak a word of English trying to give me a 'paper towel' to dry my hands and then contaminate me with some fake D&G or the like.
> 
> ...


Yep it is. At The Ritz  :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> My apologies for anybody who finds this slightly racist, but what the fuck is going on with this country! It was bad enough that this started off in the occasional place, but why is it that every decent bar/club in Bristol now seems to allow a fucking immigrant to pimp a squirt of soap and a spray of fake aftershave in the bogs! :x
> Is it like this in other parts of the country? :?


Would it be better if they were white middle class british citizens ? The way you have posted it makes it racist IMO although i do agree with to a degree but with me they could be born and bread here speak better english than i do and i would still be pissed off with them the only thing is you wouldn't get a middle class british citizen willing to work for tips. Dont blame the Imigrants blame the club :?

Jonah


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The ones that sing aswell are the worst.

Just dont wash your hands like all the others Kev :wink: You'll probably have more bacteria on your hands after touching a towel given to you by the attendant than if youi didn't bother [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## booster (Sep 15, 2004)

:? in m :evil: y local if you don t pay him a quid next time you go in he mops your shoes for you with a dirty great sopping mop soaked in piss well he used to :twisted:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Uh?


----------



## booster (Sep 15, 2004)

you know he don t like it when you don t pay him when you wash your hands so next time you go in he pretends to mop the floor near where you stand and gets it on your shoes doh :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is very annoying indeed. But the problem isn't if the person is immigrant or British but the fact that he is there in the first place.

I believe that the ask people to do this job, paying them a tiny amount to maintain the toilets clean and then allow them to collect extra money with the tips. Based on this, it is the owners of the club that you have to blame for being greedy and wanting cheap labour to clean their toilets.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

vlastan said:


> ... it is the owners of the club that you have to blame for being greedy and wanting cheap labour to clean their toilets.


and these owners are just the sort of people that 'prop up' the illegal immigrant problem. :evil:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ive heard that these people are not paid by the bar, they are supplied by the local "firm". Benefit to the bar is that the toilets are clean and at no cost to the them. How much the "attendants" are paid by the firm is open to arguement! Much like the Roses, its pretty much a case of money laundering!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's a real bug-bear of mine.

Like Jonah says, it's not the fact that they are foreign (though to be fair to Kev, most are), but that they are there in the first place.

They never have the aftershave I'm wearing, and I'm not overly keen on eating a lolly that someone's given me in the toliets. :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Fucking everywhere in London, I tend not to wash my hands now and just wipe them on people as I walk back to my seat :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kev doesn't mention a specific race, so how can his post be racist?

Now, xenophobic.....


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

May be a bit rough where im from but they tend to get a bit violent if you dont tip them many a cause for a little scap... if i remember rightly its actually illegal too if they dont have a licence of some sort so next time thay start getting shirty that you wont give them that Â£1 just start dialing 999 :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How the hell am I supposed to sell my gear with them hanging around, eh?  :lol:


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I just stand outside the door... :wink:


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

Och, the "nob-tappers" are in every bar and club in Manchester too.

Just hold it and go in a shop doorway. That's what most people seem to do!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Storm said:


> Och, the "nob-tappers" are in every bar and club in Manchester too.


Oh what are 'nob-tappers'? Is this where if you don't want those unwanted drips you can opt to have 'it' tapped for you instead of shaking it yourself! :lol:  :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You want to try drinking in London. Every pub/bar/club bar none have one of these attendants & it proper fucking annoys the hell out of me.

As you say Kev, all thats needed is a piss & wash & given i've been capable of doing this solo for well over 30 years, i hardly need assistance now.

I refuse to even acknowledge them, unless of course i'm fuck faced & then i give them a quid for no reason :lol: (always refuse the fake after shave though, but as i've never seen one display the exact same that i went out wearing, this never bothers me).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> You want to try drinking in London. Every pub/bar/club bar none have one of these attendants & it proper fucking annoys the hell out of me.
> 
> As you say Kev, all thats needed is a piss & wash & given i've been capable of doing this solo for well over 30 years, i hardly need assistance now.
> 
> I refuse to even acknowledge them, unless of course i'm fuck faced & then i give them a quid for no reason :lol: (always refuse the fake after shave though, but as i've never seen one display the exact same that i went out wearing, this never bothers me).


Yeah - not much call for "Hai Karate" these days... 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > You want to try drinking in London. Every pub/bar/club bar none have one of these attendants & it proper fucking annoys the hell out of me.
> ...


Fuck off poof :wink:

It was an Old Spice / Brut 33 cocktail i was sporting actually.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If some of you know they are cheap replicas why do you accept the spray your offered? Don't some of you go out with aftershave on in the first place? Surely the mix of one crappy one and one good one would make you smell dreadful! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> If some of you know they are cheap replicas why do you accept the spray your offered? Don't some of you go out with aftershave on in the first place? Surely the mix of one crappy one and one good one would make you smell dreadful! [smiley=sick2.gif]


I think most have said they DONT accept the after shave offerings, unless i've mis-read the thread.

Just thought, how does anyone know they're copies if you've not tried them :lol: 

Mixing after shaves full stop would smell awful


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Mixing after shaves full stop would smell awful


Bit like cats wee I guess


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Thankfully there is absolutely definitely no chance of this happening in the North of England , anybody loitering in the bogs in a pub or club for any reason whatsoever would simply have the shit kicked out of them and would be likely to spend the rest of thier lives in a wheel chair. Most of the pubs and clubs are local pubs and local clubs for local people and incomers would not be tolerated anyway !. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd just like to state I always use the proper stuff on you peeps, in fact it's usually better than the crappy stuff you're already wearing, just because you all have Audi's you think you can treat us toilet attendants like a piece of shit on the bottom of your shoe, who else would 'tap your knob' to save you getting your fingers wet for a quid? (apart from the ladies on this forum perhaps, they would'nt even charge the quid!). Don't look down your nose at us, the fact is these TT's are now that cheap my boss man has bought me one (though i do have to taxi in it during the day!).

Toilet attendants have feelings as well you know


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I think I need to get out more as I've never come across this. I remember being shocked when some middle aged woman started mopping round my feet while I was standing at the urinal a few years ago. :? :roll: It seems quite common now for women to clean gents toilets as well as ladies but I still find it a bit disconcerting. Is it my age?


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

personally, I fuckin hate some random bloke watching me piss and then force a towel in my face, but lets face it lads, if it was some female immigrant, of a very attractive nature, offering you a paper towel, how many of your would think differently?


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Storm said:
> 
> 
> > Och, the "nob-tappers" are in every bar and club in Manchester too.
> ...


Yeah. Don't they all offer that service, or did it just happen to me?!


----------

